# Hole in Rotala Macrandra



## nhung (Aug 3, 2009)

My Rotala Macrandra is getting holes in it older leaves. The top leaves are nice and red, but the bottom leaves are a lot greener and getting hole in them. Is this normal or is there some nutrient deficiency?


----------



## RI chiclids (Dec 11, 2009)

my first thought is potassium,im still rather new but thats my first idea.can someone else chime in?


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Potassium is a good guess if it's not being dosed. CO2 fluctuations can also cause leaf melt/holes.

What's your dosing routine? Can you give us your hardware specs including CO2, light, filtration, substrate, temperature, etc?


----------

